# CC Holster question



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Has anyone here used the NRA Small-of-the-back Elastic Belly Holster or one like it?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've tried a number of SOB holsters over the years. they are fine unless you are sitting in a chair or vehicle, at which point they turn into a self torture device. The draw is also comparatively slow & awkward.

I've carried a belly gun for an awfully long time in a variety of weather & social conditions and I've pretty much settled on a crossdraw with the holster slightly in front of my weakside hip using either a Bianchi Model 111 or a BLackhawk SERPA CQC.

This mode of carry is comfortable, easy to conceal and very fast due to the minimal motion needed accomplish it...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> I've tried a number of SOB holsters over the years. they are fine unless you are sitting in a chair or vehicle, at which point they turn into a self torture device. The draw is also comparatively slow & awkward.
> 
> I've carried a belly gun for an awfully long time in a variety of weather & social conditions and I've pretty much settled on a crossdraw with the holster slightly in front of my weakside hip using either a Bianchi Model 111 or a BLackhawk SERPA CQC.
> 
> This mode of carry is comfortable, easy to conceal and very fast due to the minimal motion needed accomplish it...


Very true, I gotta sit sometime. Thanks for the advice. A crossdraw seems to be most practical.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have just gotten use to a IWB on the strong side just back of hip that I just don't notice it anymore. Everything is relative to how you are dressed and what feels comfortable enough to actually use. Cross draw is very comfortable when seated.


----------

